# Shooting!?



## Topher38 (Feb 12, 2008)

It was a saturday night at the volunteer fire house. We get together and watch movies all the time and that night we were watching Die hard =]. So the pagers go off. "Shooting". PD is on scene and they are awaiting EMS/Fire. We arrive on scene to see a small asian boy wearing shorts and a dirty T-Shirt in hand cuffs and an over wieght man prone on the ground. He was almost in tears and crying quite loudly. As this point I was completely confused. So we ask the man whats the going on he turns over. We see a small speck of blood on his shirt, around the nipple area. We lift his shirt and there is a BB not a pellet but a BB under the man's skin, with small capillary bleeding. 

We placed a small gauze over it and asked him if he had been shot anywhere else. He said no. 

He went to the ER and had the BB removed.

After he left with his family, the PD has told us that the young asain boy (8 years old) had harrassed the man earlier that day for being fat. 

So the over wieght works out every morning (power working) and this morning he had stopped by considering the young asain boy's father is very good friends with him. 

The boy has been almost 20 feet up into a tree waiting for the man to walk by and shot him in the chest, mid-clavicular. 

That was the second strangest call I had ever been on. Im not sure what happened to the boy, but you cant arrest a 8 year old right? 

Anyone have any calls for BB gun shootings? or BB gun/Pellet gun accidents?(serious question)


----------



## Doc Kafka (Feb 12, 2008)

Mean little boy.

I don't think that I've ever encountered that, but it could happen next shift.  Who knows.

Did he fall from the tree?  

You guys transported?


----------



## Airwaygoddess (Feb 12, 2008)

Can start with the BB gun, can only get worse from there......sigh


----------



## Meursault (Feb 13, 2008)

Horrible interpersonal skills, smart shooting.

I would like to know what happened to the kid. He needs the a:censored:e slapped out of him at some point, and the older he gets, the harder it will be.


----------



## Topher38 (Feb 13, 2008)

Doc Kafka said:


> Mean little boy.
> 
> Did he fall from the tree?
> 
> You guys transported?




The over wieght fella wanted to sign a refusal but changed his mind after we re-questioned him, the family was going to drive him to the ER. But he changed his mind and felt more comfortable with us. 

The kid did not fall out of the tree which made me quite surprised from where the PD showed us he was WAY up there.


----------



## Jon (Feb 13, 2008)

Oh, you CAN arrest a kid. It is bad PR, but nothing wrong with arresting a minor who deserves it.

I've heard of a few local suicide attempts by BB. I think they'd be more succesful if they beat themselves with the rifle, but who knows; If people can be killed by ice cubes, they can be killed by anything.


----------



## NJN (Feb 13, 2008)

Yeah, you can arrest a kid. He is a minor which just means he will probably, depending on the charge and sentence, be in juvenile detention till he is 21. Is a bb gun considered a deadly weapon. I know a pellet gun is.


----------



## Topher38 (Feb 15, 2008)

Anyone hear about that 14 year old on trial for shooting a kid just because he wore make-up? Hes on trial to see if he should be charged as an adult or child. Ill try and find an article for you guys.


----------



## TheAfterAffect (Feb 15, 2008)

NJNewbie196 said:


> Yeah, you can arrest a kid. He is a minor which just means he will probably, depending on the charge and sentence, be in juvenile detention till he is 21. Is a bb gun considered a deadly weapon. I know a pellet gun is.



I Know for a fact (Not going into detail how) that a BB Gun Is Considered a Firearm and most likely a deadly weapon. I know they consider a Paintball gun a Deadly weapon -.-


----------



## Topher38 (Feb 15, 2008)

darkageknights said:


> I Know for a fact (Not going into detail how) that a BB Gun Is Considered a Firearm and most likely a deadly weapon. I know they consider a Paintball gun a Deadly weapon -.-




There was an older lady that was shot accidently and was killed by a paintball gun. I guess her grandson was re-loading it, the barrel aimed toward her temple area and it went off, I guess the barrel of the gun was only inches from her head, which just makes me wonder what was this kid doing?


----------



## TheAfterAffect (Feb 15, 2008)

Damn, that is just kinda weird. Must have had the velocityof that thing all the way up and had a high end gun. Then again, He would have to have been an experienced player (Or rich kid) and should have known you take the Tank off when you clean the gun


----------



## TransportJockey (Feb 15, 2008)

Those kind of paintball stories give all of us responsible players a bad name


----------



## TransportJockey (Feb 15, 2008)

darkageknights said:


> Damn, that is just kinda weird. Must have had the velocityof that thing all the way up and had a high end gun. Then again, He would have to have been an experienced player (Or rich kid) and should have known you take the Tank off when you clean the gun



Not just High-Ends can shoot high. Tippmann's can crank pretty badly too. what do you think LEOs use for pepperball? Almost stock Pro-Carbines and A5s


----------



## Topher38 (Feb 15, 2008)

jtpaintball70 said:


> Those kind of paintball stories give all of us responsible players a bad name



They really do. I play paintball usually over the summer, great buncha people.

But it is misrepresented.


----------



## certguy (Feb 16, 2008)

Well , just to give a little info , When you play on an organized field , the guns are chrono'd at 300 feet per second . Your face protection is rates for 330 . If you're playing indoors , with the shorter ranges , they're typically set for 200 to 250 . I just can't picture anybody cleaning a loaded paintball gun a couple inches from someone's temple . Sounds more like a deliberate act . 

Like you guys , I hate it when people misuse the gear . It does give all of us a bad name . I've even had my bus shot from a car alongside me . Ball impacted just below a window . that close the window could've shattered , injuring a passenger .


----------



## certguy (Feb 16, 2008)

By the way guys , I've got a tippman 98 with a flatline sniper barrel . What do you have . Wanna get an A5 one of these days . 


                                     Craig


----------



## TransportJockey (Feb 16, 2008)

certguy said:


> By the way guys , I've got a tippman 98 with a flatline sniper barrel . What do you have . Wanna get an A5 one of these days .
> 
> 
> Craig



CCI Phantom VSC w/ hammerhead barrel kit is my main tournament gun. Also have other that don't really get used


----------



## NJN (Feb 16, 2008)

I have some 32 degrees piece of crap with 10 and 16 inch barrels, 200 round hopper, 12oz Co2. I only have the essentials on that gun and it us only used when necessary, I have found that the smartest thing for me to do is borrow my buddy's tippman pro-lite (i love that thing) or another friends backup kingmann spyder. Don't have much money to invest in a good marker. So i like to play woodsball and use my cammies issued thru AF JROTC and wait for them to come to me.


----------



## BossyCow (Feb 17, 2008)

How does a thread go from 'can you arrest an 8 year old' to comparing paintball guns?


----------



## NJN (Feb 17, 2008)

<----- (raises hand) My bad, i asked if bb guns were considered deadly weapons, which then spawned discussion on recreational shooting devices which lead to paint ball guns and then we must compare them.


----------



## firecoins (Feb 17, 2008)

I find a 9mm a fun recreation shooting device. :wub:


----------



## james (Feb 17, 2008)

I like the glock 40 better


----------



## Jayxbird521 (Mar 14, 2008)

Ha u think thats bad buddy tey wrking in cville over summer we will have like ten shootings in three months last week i was at a suicide gunshot to the head i wish we had more of those


----------



## NESDMEDIC (Mar 14, 2008)

Hope someone can get a handle on this kid soon, I'd hate to see him graduate to bigger guns when he gets older. Some bb guns can almost approach the velocity of a 22 caliber bullet.


----------



## daemonicusxx (Mar 16, 2008)

heard a P1 gunshot go out over the radio. the crew responding immediatly requested air medical on standby due to the location, and distance to the ED. dispatch advises crew to meet a call taker on a backup channel. i switch over to hear the conversation. call taker advises the crew that the gun used was a BB gun, and that the BB was lodged just under the skin. then the call taker says "you still want the helicopter on standby" after a little giggle goes out over the radio, crew advises to stand down the chopper. 

Just funny that they dont have a classification during the dispatch on wether it a BB gun or a real gun.


----------



## MEDIC213 (Mar 16, 2008)

I transported a kid to a behavioral unit with a BB gun wound to the forehead. He was bipolar and tried to kill himself. He was 18 years old. Sad deal.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Mar 22, 2008)

Jayxbird521 said:


> Ha u think thats bad buddy tey wrking in cville over summer we will have like ten shootings in three months last week i was at a *suicide gunshot to the head i wish we had more of those*



I can't believe I missed this post...

Dude, you seriously need to a) rethink why you are in EMS and b) seek professional help.  With attitudes like that, you can be a bigger danger to your patients than their illness.


----------



## Ridryder911 (Mar 22, 2008)

The reason you probably missed it, was due to the first part of the sentence in which you had to decipher it. Geez.. not only able to write above kindergarten level, but the typical morbid attitude of a Johnny Hero. 

Yep, this is what we have out there saving lives? Real professional. 

R/r 911


----------



## ffemt8978 (Mar 22, 2008)

Ridryder911 said:


> The reason you probably missed it, was due to the first part of the sentence in which you had to decipher it. Geez.. not only able to write above kindergarten level, but the typical morbid attitude of a Johnny Hero.
> 
> Yep, this is what we have out there saving lives? Real professional.
> 
> R/r 911



Unfortunately, I can't place anybody in my ignore list.  I have to read each post that is placed here, although some make my head hurt.


----------



## Jon (Mar 22, 2008)

ffemt8978 said:


> Unfortunately, I can't place anybody in my ignore list. I have to read each post that is placed here, although some make my head hurt.


----------



## paramedix (Mar 25, 2008)

I went to a couple of incidents where people needed medical attention after an armed robbery, not because they were shot, but assaulted. That not the issue...

The actual issue is that people are being mugged, robbed, assaulted and conned with toy guns. They should pass a law in regulating this. 

Our government is busy passing a law on pepper spray... the funny thing is this:
Our PD cannot or are not allowed to use pepper spray unless they are trained, but the public can buy pepper spray over the counter and use it WITHOUT training!


----------

